# Is vacuum packing necessary?



## lav25 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all, very new here.  Sorry if this has been asked before, but I've searched but haven't managed to find the answer.  Is it necessary to specifically vacuum pack your cheese once it's smoked?  I know that it needs to age for at least two weeks, but I don't have a vacuum sealer machine, and I was wondering if a nice tight saran wrap or ziploc would do the trick?

Thanks in advance!

-val


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 8, 2011)

LAV25 said:


> Hi all, very new here.  Sorry if this has been asked before, but I've searched but haven't managed to find the answer.  Is it necessary to specifically vacuum pack your cheese once it's smoked?  I know that it needs to age for at least two weeks, but I don't have a vacuum sealer machine, and I was wondering if a nice tight saran wrap or ziploc would do the trick?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -val


that will do the trick and if it does get a spot of mold on it just shave it off and you will be all set.... Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## venture (Oct 9, 2011)

You certainly do not need a vacuum sealer, although I would highly recommend it.

For many years I got by.  I would not recommend Saran Wrap.  I recommend Stretch Tite which Costco sells cobranded with their Kirkland brand name.  It is a much better product.

Wrap tightly with the Stretch Tite, then place in a zipper type freezer bag, removing as much air as possible.

Highly recommended, tho, is to use the saved pennies for a vacuum sealer down the road.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 9, 2011)

If cheese is the only thing you are going to freeze, save the money but I kick myself in the backside for not having bought a seeler earlier.  Just the amount of space it saves in the freezer makes it worth the investment.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2011)

Not necessary, but very convenient.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 9, 2011)

yep, agree with the above. Plus, with the vac sealer, if you get it at a costco or sam's (maybe) they usually have them with a instant savings of 40 bucks off once in a while and you also get the kinda cool vacumn container for marinades. I waited for years before breaking down and getting one and now really enjoy using it. Have seen lesser models at stores for more than I paid at costco for the ultra model.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2011)

Exactly what Al, Al, and All said above!!!

Not necessary, but you can't beat 'em!

Bear


----------



## lav25 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for your advice.  I've got my first batch of cheese on right now, couldn't wait to get a vacuum sealer (or a thermometer, things are getting melty!)  We'll see how the saran wrap works out, and put a sealer on the Christmas list maybe.


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly what Al, Al, and All said above!!!
> 
> Not necessary, but you can't beat 'em!
> 
> Bear




X2


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2011)

A food saver system/ vaccum packed system isn't nessary it is just nice to have. You can buy in bunk and seperate it out and make many many meals out of the big package. So if not I would just wrap the cheeses in saran wrap maybe severial layers and then it will work just fine.


----------

